# 495 balls



## stabow (Oct 21, 2016)

I thought about the started by Roadking this morning when I was sighting in my new 50 cal Issac Haines. I was using a 490 ball and a 22 thick patch was shooting ok but was not a snug fit I could start it with thumb pressure after 7 shots. So got on TOW site  and ordered some 495......


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 21, 2016)

Every rifle is different. I have a .54 that does not like the standard .530 balls. They're too tight, even with a .010 patch. I got some .526 balls and .018 patches, and it shoots great.


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 21, 2016)

.495 oughta do it Stabow. But I would have thought the .490's and a .022 patch would have been fairly tight?
In my other .54's a .530 ball and a .018 Ticking patch was just perfect. But in my present one that combo needs to be driven in with a rubber mallet.
So my first shot when hunting is the .530 ball and .018 patch, the second one is a .530 and a .015 dense weave cotton material I got from a fabric store.
Shoots real good and I can load it without hammering it in.
I am going to try some of those .526 balls after the season is over.

Is your .54 barrel a Rice or Colrane? My .54 is a Colrane and it has a crown much deeper than my Rice. It doesn't seem to matter much though, neither one likes the thicker patch.


----------



## stabow (Oct 22, 2016)

Mine are Rice barrels that .526 should do the trick I have a 54 that uses them.


----------



## leoparddog (Oct 24, 2016)

where do you order the undersized balls?


----------



## Roadking65 (Oct 24, 2016)

stabow said:


> i thought about the started by roadking this morning when i was sighting in my new 50 cal issac haines. I was using a 490 ball and a 22 thick patch was shooting ok but was not a snug fit i could start it with thumb pressure after 7 shots. So got on tow site  and ordered some 495......



tow ?


----------



## leoparddog (Oct 24, 2016)

Roadking65 said:


> tow ?


www.trackofthewolf.com


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 24, 2016)

leoparddog said:


> where do you order the undersized balls?



I get them from Track of the Wolf or Dixie Gun Works. Hornady makes swaged roundballs in all sorts of diameters. I need to get me a .526 mold and make my own.


----------

